# Two questions on high fence game farms



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

One, what organizations (National and State) support preserves? I'd be interested in providing support.

Two, where are there preserves in ND. I spend a lot of time wandering the state on weekends. I'd like to see them for myself.

Fee free to pm me if you don't want to post.


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Two of the most well known are Theodore Roosevelt National Park and Sullies Hill National Game Preserve.

Funny how disease and genetic polution, line breeding etc. don't seem to be a concern at these facilities. They certainly have escapes????????

Wonder if Ref feel sorry for them??

Others have been mentioned here on the other tread. Google them and you should find the info you desire. I am sure most would welcom doing a tour of facilities.


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Oh, and Safari Club International supports "estate hunts". Funny how that point fell off the radar when Plainsman found out I was right!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

4590 said:


> Oh, and Safari Club International supports "estate hunts". Funny how that point fell off the radar when Plainsman found out I was right!!!!!


I called them. Most of the estate hunts are large African estates. They have a record book for fair chase, and a separate one for animals taken at an estate. The guy said they would not let fenced animal kills into their regular record book. All I have to say is they might as well save their postage I wouldn't join. Of course even the ones that don't allow non fair chase records I wouldn't pay $50 to register a trophy. I have a couple archery trophies I could register if my ego was big enough to spend $100, but no thanks.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Right on Plainsman!! A trophy is a trophy to the person who shot it, no matter how big, how many points, curls what ever. I don't need some one else to tell me it is or isn't a trophy.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

SCI is all for enclosed hunts.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> SCI is all for enclosed hunts.


Yes, I think your right, and when I make a mistake I will admit it loud and clear. Sooner or later I will stop making assumptions. I would have bet a lot of money that these high profile organizations had more integrity than that. Oh well no matter how old you keep learning lessons.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

4590 said:


> Two of the most well known are Theodore Roosevelt National Park and Sullies Hill National Game Preserve.
> 
> Funny how disease and genetic polution, line breeding etc. don't seem to be a concern at these facilities. They certainly have escapes????????
> 
> ...


Not sure what Sully's Hill does about line breeding etc, but TRNP can hardly be considered a game farm, elk and deer move back and forth across that fence at will.

huntin1


----------

